# Sliding Navigation à la Aldi



## Kaeschdin (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

wahrscheinlich kann ich mein Anliegen nicht mit reinem HTML lösen, daher meine Frage:

Wie bekomme ich eine Navigation hin, die sich in der Art bewegt, wie die Angebote bei http://www.aldi-sued.de (vorher wählt man Montag oder Donnerstag aus) am unteren Rand (entschuldigt die Schleichwerbung)?

Ich möchte darin (allerdings am oberen Rand, aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache) meine Navigation unterbringen (Images).

Wie bekomme ich das hin? Geht das nur mit Flash?

Zusatzfrage: Wenn ich auf einen Navigationspunkt (also ein Image) klicke, sollen sich alle anderen Images leicht abdunkeln, damit man erkennt, auf welcher Unterseite man sich gerade befindet. Geht das, ohne dass die Navigation komplett neu geladen werden muss und wenn ja, wie?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## chell (11. Oktober 2003)

Die Navigation bei ALDI Süd ist in PHP realisiert. Poste deinen Beitrag am besten in das PHP Forum.


----------



## danube (11. Oktober 2003)

Das ist in Flash gemacht also stell die Frage im Flash Forum.


----------

